# أين مكان كلامك



## fredyyy (2 أكتوبر 2009)

:11_1_211v: *...............*:696ks: *...............*:11_1_211v:​ 




*صورة من* candy shop *وكلمات من fredyyy *​ 






​ 





*وجهك الكـريم في الكلمـة رأيته ... **وكلامـك العظيـم في قلبي مكانه*​ 
*قلبي بكلامك فرح وَعُظمَ سلامه ... **سلامٌ عمل الفـداء بالحق أساسه*​ 
*حقٌ للنفـوسِ بقوة عَرفَ طريقه ... **أنقذ شعـوبًا أبطل الموت وظلاله*​ 
*ليس موتٌ بعد فالسيد في عرشه ... سنكـون في المجد نحن عروسه*​ 




.​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال استاذ فريدى 
تسلم ايدك على الكلمات الرائعه 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## candy shop (2 أكتوبر 2009)

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا فريدى كالعاده 

كلمات فوق الوصف

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## kalimooo (2 أكتوبر 2009)

كالعادة اخي فريدي

كلمات رائعة وتعابير مدروسة 

تخطفنا عنوة الى عالم الروح

عالم التقوى والايمان بالرب يسوع

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## النهيسى (2 أكتوبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> :11_1_211v: *...............*:696ks: *...............*:11_1_211v:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*




تسلم الأيادى

كلمات من القلب رائعه


الرب يبارككم

صلى لى​*


----------



## twety (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*كالعادة طبعا كلمات جميله جدا*
*وتامل رائع*
*عاشت يدك *

*مقدرش ادخل وامشى من غير تقييم *


----------



## +bent el malek+ (3 أكتوبر 2009)

كلمات رااااااائعة كالعادة استاذ فريدى
وصورة جميلة كاندى ربنا يبارك حياتكم
​


----------



## yousteka (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد كلمات رائعة جدا جدا جدا يا استاذي

مع صورة ماما كاندى المعزية اوي

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا استاذي وينمى موهبه حضرتك

واحلى تقييم لاحلى كاندى وفريدى في الدنيا​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الصورة والكلمات
الاتنين اروع من بعض
ميرسى كاندى على الصورة
والكلام رائع استاذ فريدى
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## العجايبي (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*كلمات جميلة
روعة الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 أكتوبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> ​
> *قلبي بكلامك فرح وَعُظمَ سلامه ... **سلامٌ عمل الفـداء بالحق أساسه*​
> 
> 
> ...


 صورة رائعة
وتأمل اروع
ربنا معاكم ويبارك فى خدمتكم الجميلة​


----------



## الياس السرياني (3 أكتوبر 2009)

طوبى للعين التي تراك

                                                              طوبى للأذن التي تسمعك

طوبى للمشتاق الى أحضانك

                                                             وطوبى للقلب الحافظ كلماتك

طوبى لمن لا يعثر فيك يا مبارك اسمه الى الابد

ميرسي يا مامتنا الغالية كاندي
ميرسي يا حبيبنا الغالي فريدي
الرب يبارك حياتكم...​


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جميلة ورقيقة الكلمات ، ربنا يبارك موهبتك ومشاعرك الجميلة

الصور كمان معبرة جدا عن الكلام ، ربنا يبارك المواهب الجميلة


----------



## zama (3 أكتوبر 2009)

كلمات جميلة ..

بجد أشكرك أستاذى فريدى ..


----------



## just member (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميل جدا استاذنا العزيز فرايدى*
*كلمات فى منتهى الجمال*
*والصورة بمنتهى الروعة*
*ربنا يبارك موهبتك وتعب خدمتك اخى استاذى الغالى*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*كلمات رائعة وصور ممتازة
ميرسي لتعبكم​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*ليس موتٌ بعد فالسيد في عرشه ... سنكـون في المجد نحن عروسه

كلمات جميلة اخي العزيز فريدي

اشكرك كتير وربنا يبارك موهبتك وخدمتك 
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*كلمات جميلة
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*
المجد ليك يا يسوع 
حبك بيشفى روحك يعزى 
اسمك عظيم فى كل الارض

قادر تحول النوح الى فرح ورقص
هللوليا ليك الهتاف والحمد​
شعر فوق الرائع يا اخى الحبيب فريدى ​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميل جدا بالفعل 
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## صوت الرب (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الرائع في كلماتك انها نابعة من قلبك الصادق
فلهذا تؤثر كلماتك فينا
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## جارجيوس (3 أكتوبر 2009)

كلام رائع يا فريدي
الرب يسوع يباركك​


----------



## Ferrari (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*
كلمات رائعة من شخصية رائعة ومبدعة

تسلم ايدك يا فريدي

الرب يبارك مجهودك وخدمتك
*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 أكتوبر 2009)

كلمات رائعة وصورة جميلة جدا ميرسى


----------



## SALVATION (3 أكتوبر 2009)

_جميلة يا فريدى كلماتك _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك وقلمك_​


----------



## جيلان (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*روعة من روائعك كما تعودنا منك يا استاذى ^_^*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*رائع بجد استاذى فريدى*


*كعادتك دائما كلماتك مميزه*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يارب*
​


----------



## أَمَة (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*أنقذ شعـوبًا أبطل الموت وظلاله*​ 
*ليس موتٌ بعد فالسيد في عرشه *​ 
آمين، آمين، آمين
:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:​ 
ليبقى اسم الرب ممجدا في حياتك وأقوالك وأعمالك​ 
أخي *فريدي* الحبيب في الرب يسوع​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 أكتوبر 2009)

هقول أيه بس حقيقي ربنا يباركك ويبارك لسانك الذهبي ..
ميرسي يا حبيب قلبي فريدي
​


----------



## الأخت مايا (3 أكتوبر 2009)

لم اعرف كيف ارد ولكن هذه الجملة
ليس موتٌ بعد فالسيد في عرشه ... سنكـون في المجد نحن عروسه

نقلتني الى عالم من الامان مع الرب ما اجمل ايمانك الكبير وابداع مثقتك بمن كتبت له 
الله يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*رووووووووووووعة يا استاذي

جميل جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## geegoo (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*أشكرك كثيرا ليس فقط لجمال الكلمات و لكن لأنك تذكركتني  ...*
*أرجوك اذكرني في صلاتك ..*
​


----------



## BITAR (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*رائع كعادتك يا فريدى
*​


----------



## ارووجة (5 أكتوبر 2009)

روووووووووعة اخي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااا كاندى وفريدى كلمات وصورة رائعين الرب يبارككم*


----------



## فادية (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*كلام جميل جدا"*
*تسلم ايديك*
* ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع يا فريدى وكاندى شوب

الصورة والكلمات رائعة​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*رائع يا أستاذنــــا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zezza (6 أكتوبر 2009)

زى ما اتعودنا دايما كلمات و تاملات رائعة منك استاذ فريدى 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة و ينميها كمان و كمان 

شكرا كتير لانك شاركتنا تاملاتك و كلماتك الحلوة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## bahaa_06 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*فى منتهى الجمال *
*تسلم ايدك على الكلمات الرائعه 
الله يبارك اعمال وتعب محبتك*​


----------



## farou2 (7 أكتوبر 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> :11_1_211v: *...............*:696ks: *...............*:11_1_211v:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



بصدق لا توجد في اللغة كلمة ولا بين الصور صورة 
اجمل من كلماتك و لا صورة ابدع من تلك الصوره 
لهذا فقط اقتبسها كما هي 
فعيني لم تقرأ ولم ترى مثل هذا البهاء
شكرا للموضوع 
الرب معك


----------



## قمر النهار (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*كلام جميل جدا يااستاذ فريدى يلمس الاحساس والمشاعر فعلا

وصورة رائعة ياكاندى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## maged18 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ادريانو (27 أكتوبر 2009)

يباركك الرب ويحفظك فريدى


----------



## مسعد خليل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*رائع فريدى الرب يبارك عملك وحياتك*


----------

